# P E Express wires



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Already have broken wires on Polar Express passenger cars. Broke where soldered to wipers. Not only soldered but hot glued.

Bob P


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Be sure to pass along your frustrations to Lionel Corporate...if it does any good.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I will. They need to move hole for wires closer to the pivot point on the trucks. Wires are not long enough to do this twice. I also would like announcements to be louder. My ES44ac,s are a lot louder.

Bob P


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a broken wire on the front pilot of my PE. I took it to the service center in Concord NC, and they repaired it while I waited.

In my opinion Lionel has become very focused on customer service, and they will correct the problems, test the unit and get it back to you as fast as possible. Don't waste time getting it to them the busy train season is coming up very fast, his will surely extend their turn around time.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope you are right about their Customer Service. They haven't been responsive to the issues over their crappy die-cast truck sides falling off. Never once answered any complaints, but with each one, acted as though they never heard of it before....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
I have heard that as well, just never experienced it myself. I had a lighted caboose with trucks that fell apart and they gave me a new set of trucks, I put them on myself.

I don't know how long ago you tried, but I would call again and see if you have a better response.

George


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What they say is that no matter if the item is new, it was manufactured much too long ago for them to honor any type of restitution. Perhaps I could see their point except that it obviously is a piss poor design. For that, they should honor any claims.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I stopped buying Lionel stuff when they refused to honor their service contract for a new in the box Northern.... I take that back..I bought a new Big Boy from them, and it sits in the box. I don't trust my ZW with it..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have purchased a number of items from Lionel. Unfortunately too many of them required a repair. The repair always fixed the problem and Lionel fixed a couple of items beyond the warranty period. My experience is their customer service has been great. Flyernut, run that Big Boy! I have one and it is fantastic in Legacy mode plus it runs flawlessly on both Gilbert and SHS track. I also strongly recommend you contact Carl Tuveson to have him do the operating improvement mods on your Big Boy. Carl also has a set of mods for the TMCC Mikado's that make them run better than new Lionel Legacy Steam engines (S gauge).


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin,
What did you have truck problems with was it one of he dump cars? I also had an issue with a Candy Cane Christmas Dump car, but got a new truck for that one installed by a local Lionel Service shop when it happened. That was before Lionel moved to NC.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Nuttin,
> What did you have truck problems with was it one of he dump cars? I also had an issue with a Candy Cane Christmas Dump car, but got a new truck for that one installed by a local Lionel Service shop when it happened. That was before Lionel moved to NC.
> 
> Aflyer


It's funny you guys have mentioned trucks. On that Northern that wouldn't run, the truck sides fell off the tender too..As I picked up the tender, clink, on to the floor went one....:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I converted all my cars to American Models trucks. They roll twice as easy and are all gauged properly. No plastic wheels.


----------

